# Multiple metal binding post?



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

I think I'm going with the Cardas Patented Binding Post. Here is the question why would I use the Copper/Rhodium Silver plate when I have read articles that mixing metals can cause problems. My XO parts are going to be Clarity SA caps, Sidewinder and Sledgehammer inductors. I think they are all tinned Copper. Wouldn't it make sense to go with the all copper version of the binding post. http://www.cardas.com/content.php?a...ding Posts+(closeup)&content_id=10&part_id=54
Thanks
Mike


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

The coating is for corrosion prevention and there is no audible difference.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I've never had binding posts fail on me. I think you will be fine with whatever shape works. I like the circle ones myself because it let's me cut the hole with my router.


----------

